# How purple is yours



## Purple (Jan 9, 2004)

ok, were as my photo gone


----------



## Purple (Jan 9, 2004)

Ok I will put a link on insted.
here


----------



## OllyW (Jan 5, 2004)

Not that much purple on mine, but it has also got gold, green, red and blue bits on 

I only got it last week, I have a lot of toning down to do


----------



## Djuc Wun (Jan 10, 2004)

Purple is definitely coming back.... mark my words


----------



## Djuc Wun (Jan 10, 2004)

Why do my pictures never send properly?


----------



## Purple (Jan 9, 2004)

Do the photos show ok on your pc Djuc Wun. How did you attach you're photo, what did I do wrong.


----------



## SS Jerry (Dec 22, 2003)

*I am always looking to add to this pile of purple for my Wife's bike....*

I am starting to put together an old school build for my wife's bike. She has a 1992 Yo Eddy that she would lke to get re-painted Pink and Purple. Here is what I have been able to collect so far. If you have anything for sale, please let me know.

Yes , purple is making a come back..... at least at the Snyder household....

JS


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

*personally, I prefer blue*

Personally, I prefer blue.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm a blue guy myself as well....but this kind of speak should really be in a 'how blue is yours' post...


----------



## loonyOne (Dec 25, 2003)

Here's what my Bontrager looked like when I bought it. The prior owner loves purple. 
American Classic seatpost
Paul Motolite brakes; not made like this anymore, they accept cantilever pads
Control Tech bar

None of these parts are purple anymore.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

I'll try and find a picture, though I think the only ones I have are of it standing in a snow bank, but I had an S-works M2 in 92 that was that goofy Purple Haze color with almost all 3D violet components from Ringle, Grafton, etc. It seemed like a good idea at the time, but boy was it fugly when I was finished building it.


----------



## redryder (Jan 12, 2004)

*Do purple stickers count?*

Thats all I got!!

<img src = "https://mediaservice.photoisland.com/auction/Jan/20041123557958964148845.jpg">


----------



## Djuc Wun (Jan 10, 2004)

Purple said:


> _Do the photos show ok on your pc Djuc Wun. How did you attach you're photo, what did I do wrong._


Look fine on the PC mate, it seems to be a connection thing, doesnt work for fotopic etc either.......

My current purple "spare parts":

NOS Mcahine Tech hubs laced to NOS Bonty Maverick rims with purple nipple and NOS Control Tech Ti QR's

NOS Ringle H20

NOS Control Tech handlebar

NOS Gravity Research Brake levers

NOS mahine Tech Cable hangers

NOS Onza Chill pills

Bullseye 32 Hole Front Hub

USE seatpost

NOS 21 tooth compact chain ring

4 x X-Lite Ti Brake bolts, lots of other purple bolts

and going with a seperate project.... Ringle stem, USE bars with integrated bar ends, and lots more bolts!

thats quite enough spare purple me thinks

Ta, Djuc Wun


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

SS Jerry said:


> I am starting to put together an old school build for my wife's bike. She has a 1992 Yo Eddy that she would lke to get re-painted Pink and Purple. Here is what I have been able to collect so far. If you have anything for sale, please let me know.
> 
> Yes , purple is making a come back..... at least at the Snyder household....
> 
> JS


Oh have I got stuff in my generally permanent collection for you then.... NOS 28hole ATAK hubs in purple, NOS 28H Ambrosio CC22 rims in purple, various New Kooka chainrings in purple, NOS clark's easyglide teflon coated brake cables with neon pink housing, NOS neon pink or purple ODI Mushroom grips, purple bar ends, purple chainring bolts, and I'll see what else I got.

Myself I tend to prefer blue, green, gold or red annodized bits. I only use the purple stuff if nothing else is available.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2004)

the only purple bike i have. this one i love. note that even chain ring bolts, der hanger bolt, pulleys and cable hangers are purple 
but otherwise i prefer silver and black...

Carsten


----------



## Djuc Wun (Jan 10, 2004)

*Thats beautiful Carsten......*

....but needs MORE purple!


----------



## Djuc Wun (Jan 10, 2004)

*oh, and Eric....*

....are you sure you dont want to post that Dean Ti bar out to me????


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

*my former ugly bike (since its purple theme time)...*

Bought the Mountain Bik Carbon frame NOS on Ebay for $151US and sold it about 18 months later to a carbon fiber frame collector for $1250US after having used it for about 7 road rides total (I dislike road bike geometry so I build my road training bikes out of MTBs).


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Purple Rules!*



DeeEight said:


> Bought the Mountain Bik Carbon frame NOS on Ebay for $151US and sold it about 18 months later to a carbon fiber frame collector for $1250US after having used it for about 7 road rides total (I dislike road bike geometry so I build my road training bikes out of MTBs).


 That looks suspiciously like an Aegis frame. Wonder if they are one and the same? Also, I am the previous owner of Loony One's Bontrager. I sure hope purple is making a come back, cause I love it! Also any anodized bits in blue, green, gold, and red.
By the way, I work at a shop that has some NOS Sun 26" purple anodized rims, 32 hole, just lyin' around. I'd use 'em but I've gone 29er, and ain't lookin back!


----------



## Jennabears (Jan 16, 2004)

*Blue Rocks*

The Blue Bike Is awsome! I love the swedish colors!


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

laffeaux said:


> Personally, I prefer blue.


Blue is good with a splash of purple, pink and yellow etc. This is my 
NOS Miyata bonded aluminum frame. The blue tires are Schwalbe Hurricane 
semi-slicks from around 1996.


















In the other image the bike is wearing some Nokian Extreme 296 studded tires 
during our just past New Year's thaw .


----------



## Itripper (Jan 15, 2004)

Wow I can't let this thread die! I love purple anodizing, too bad it's so hard to find now, this is the only purple parts I have on my bike.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Guitar Ted said:


> That looks suspiciously like an Aegis frame. Wonder if they are one and the same? Also, I am the previous owner of Loony One's Bontrager. I sure hope purple is making a come back, cause I love it! Also any anodized bits in blue, green, gold, and red.
> By the way, I work at a shop that has some NOS Sun 26" purple anodized rims, 32 hole, just lyin' around. I'd use 'em but I've gone 29er, and ain't lookin back!


Actually the company that made the mountain bik frames, and which also made all of trek's early-mid 80s bonded carbon frames, had a corporate SPLIT after arguing between the designers/engineers on what was a better construction method, bonding subsections together or a 1-piece monocoque. My Mountain Bik is a 1-piece. The boys who wanted 1-piece construction formed Kestrel. The boys who wanted multiple-piece construction formed Aegis. In other words, the Bik frame predates both Kestrel and Aegis (which is one reason why Tucker offered me $1250US for it - he's also the guy who bought that carbon screaming V someone else posted in the Mantis thread) and is one RARE puppy, especially as mine was still nearly new condition (it had all of about 150kms of pavement time on it). Kestrel of course exhibited original designs and made their frames look different than previous efforts from the original company. Aegis apparently couldn't come up with anything original so they just did 3-piece versions of the old Carbon Bik (it was a french brand with road and mtb models) designs.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

As to purple stuff being hard to find, you find lots of vintage stuff around, its new production and purple which is hard to find. Other than King and Kooka (now out of business), nobody really offered the color still for bicycle parts.


----------



## dpdsurf (Jan 19, 2004)

Here's my tribute to the purple era. The front part of the frame is actually dark purple too, looks kinda blue in the pic.

I was able to win races even if I was a full bike length behind because of those bar ends


----------



## jimbo2k (Dec 31, 2003)

*my true colors*



Purple said:


> ok, were as my photo gone


Are showing through. Actually I needed a short stack height stem for the Isis and this was all I could find in the parts box. Still got a set of purple anno velocity rims in the closet, where they will stay. Jim


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

*baracuda*

now with tasty purple yeti grips. Anyone got anodized headset spacers?


----------



## Intense68 (Jan 15, 2004)

I have a couple of purple bits here and there....


----------



## spinsir (Mar 27, 2006)

*Mine Is Pretty Purple*

I think my wife slipped some Viagra in my Camel Back.


----------



## apexspeed (Jul 6, 2004)

Wow, pulled from mothballs...

I'll have a few to add later to this relic of a thread.  You can never have too much purple.


----------



## Lloyd395 (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I dunno. I went hard for a bit with purple, but then it hit my why I've never dug it so much. I have spent a fair amount of time depurpling (and no blue, red, green...) my Arc. I will have two bikes with purple bits - and that is it.


----------



## Epona Dreamchaser (May 4, 2006)

bushpig, what kind of purple parts do you have & are they in good condition? I might be interested in buy some of them from you--if you'd like to sell them. I love purple. I used to own 2 different purple bikes, but one was stolen by ex-hubby's old drinking buddy, the other one I sold to get some money to feed my kid. I miss my purple Rockadile Mongoose MTB--but knowing the idiot who stole it in 1993 it is probably thrashed so badly that even if I got it back it would be useless. Any way, now I have a new bike with dual suspension and although it isn't purple, it is very pink and would look sooooo pretty with purple parts added to it. Would appreciate it if you'd be willin' to sell me any good useable purple parts. e-mail me with your reply. Thanks, E. Dreamchaser


----------



## alasa (Jan 28, 2004)

*Flying V in purple*

Here my Flying V,
with purple 
-king headset
-Renthal bar
-chainrings bolts
-Grafton pedals
-Machine Tech brake and hanger
-Machine tech front hub
-Ringle skewers

I need a Ringle Post 26,8 in .....purple 
Thanks


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

you should get some of the dual orange/black compound conti tires for it, and an orange saddle too.


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

Not all the parts are vintage, but there is a bit of purple (now with purple chainring bolts too)


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Ye olde GT Backwoods.

Long gone now.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Here is one slightly purple-ed up bike. The other is at Vicious 










Don't really have purple bits for sale - just enough


----------



## OregonMTB (Sep 1, 2004)

*Is this beyond purple???*

I bought the bike in the first pic just for the cranks!

Look closely at the second pic--yes, that is a seven speed Hershey ti cassette with a purple lock-ring

OregonMTB
Not looking for purple stuff--I want ORANGE STUFF!
I do have purple AZONIC bar ends to trade (like new)


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

*purple goodies*

I thought you guys might be interested, I'm selling A LOT of purple stuff:

-Ringle Flip-Off Ti Skewers: $35
-Kore Purple Anodized Seatpost, damaged but usable: $5
-Nashbar Stem 110 mm: $12
-Tektro brake lever extensions for bar ends: $10
-Paul Love Levers, for canti's: $45
-Dia-Compe 987 Cantilever brakes (2 sets) $35
-Brake Booster: $10
-Onza Chill Pills cable yokes (2): $15
-Riser bars, 2" rise, 25" wide: $20
-Yeti grips: $6

You can see some of this stuff posted on the pic of my bike above.

Check out my ad:
http://classifieds.mtbr.com/cgi-bin...ults_format=long&db_id=101528&query=retrieval


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

bushpig said:


> Here is one slightly purple-ed up bike. The other is at Vicious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sweet! purple and turquoise!


----------



## 415m3 (Mar 16, 2004)

Fishman, you have email.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Orange stuff I got, some green stuff too. Technically the orange stuff is for the orange colour frame I got, but lord knows WHEN I'll get around to assembling it.


----------



## rasaldul (Jan 7, 2004)

purple is all you need!


----------



## j333ssa (Oct 12, 2004)

*Blue! Not purple*

I have a fetish for blue.


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

j333ssa said:


> I have a fetish for blue.


tasty indeed!!!!!! you need some blue cook bros cranks and some ringle hubs. Sick Sick Sick.

Will


----------



## j333ssa (Oct 12, 2004)

NOS polished silver Topline cranks and ti spoked carbon nukeproof hubs arnt good enuff? Bah!


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

j333ssa said:


> NOS polished silver Topline cranks and ti spoked carbon nukeproof hubs arnt good enuff? Bah!


ok at least blue cranks.....it is the missing link. Get those toplines ano'd if you have to. Hey Im just throwing this out there, I think most would agree, it just looks unfinished due to the cranks, to me anyway.


----------



## j333ssa (Oct 12, 2004)

Could put the blue graftons from the Yo but that would ruin the Yo's build


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

bushpig said:


> Here is one slightly purple-ed up bike. The other is at Vicious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Bushpig,

I like that pic. You have it in 1024x768???

Purple H20, Kooka stem and....... frame (but painted, not anodised)










Currently busy with a Vitus CL1 that will feature many more purple components.

- Melvin


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

j333ssa said:


> Could put the blue graftons from the Yo but that would ruin the Yo's build


the Ti looks like a nicer build. I say switch them! the yo looks like a mishmash anyway those toplines wont ruin a thing on the yo.


----------



## Nowork (Aug 10, 2005)

*More Purple*

My Eggplant Ibis Mojo, (purple in the right light)
Purple King hubs and headset,
Purple bottle cage.
Purple GT Fork.


----------



## Ingmar Nopens (Mar 17, 2006)

Hello folks

Regards from germany 

Here my Rocky blizzard ... still unfinished  cause i still need a Machine Tech rear hub and some critical racing skewers (or ringle).
If anyone can offer me some purple parts pleas PN me (i can proffer a purple Kooka crank or a purple Precision MK2  )


















Thanks Bertram


----------



## jasonwa2 (Oct 28, 2004)

Williwoods said:


> ok at least blue cranks.....it is the missing link. Get those toplines ano'd if you have to. Hey Im just throwing this out there, I think most would agree, it just looks unfinished due to the cranks, to me anyway.


I disagree. Normally you would be singing to the choir with the colored cranks and hubs.
but that bike is already colored to perfection. Those silver cranks need to stay on that particular bike. The hubs maybe....
But that would be ruining that wheel build which looks like it was built specifically for that bike.
Compaq rims, blue nips, ti spokes. Removing those wheels from that bike would also be a crime.
That bike also wouldnt look the same without those tires.
Dont change a thing..
Awesome looking Fat!


----------

